# Mcintosh Double Din CD/Cassette - Subraru



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I found a deal on a double-DIN Mcintosh CD/Cassette that was a factory pull from a Subaru. It's missing the molex plug. I was wondering if anyone here has experience w/these HU's? If so, is it easy to locate a replacement molex? How easily can the DIN cable be tapped for signal? Lastly, are these HU's good for "aftermarket" use. Specifically, the cassette door reads "Tuned for Subaru" so that has me thinking there might be some built-in volume dependent EQ or something. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

No one?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this was part of an 'upgrade' for that model subaru. it came with a full mcintosh system. That’s why it says ‘tuned for subaru’. 
Don’t know about getting a replacement molex.

Is this the JDM or USDM version?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

USDM version. I don't think the molex plug is gonna be a problem, as it appears to be the same a non-mcintosh subabru radio. The DIN cable is the one I'm more concerned with.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

its a 13-pin Din connector and the molex is the same as the OEM subaru radios


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Subies "normally" have an un-defeatable EQ curve as stated in the OP, but I couldn't tell you if the Mac units have this or not... 

Typical Subie HU's suck ass...


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Well if I can still get if for cheap, I will. I'll play w/it and see if I can determine whether or not a compensation EQ curve is present.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well most "brand name" OEM systems have the EQ built into the amp...i know that the Toyota JBL systems are configured this way

Are you talking about the one on eBay?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

It'd be great if EQ is in amp. I eyed one at a salvage yard a few days back. I looked on ebay for reference, but they want too much for budget.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

well, i took a picture of the oem mcintosh 2din h/u for subaru. 


















top wires are for front/rear speakers output..
and the rest at the bottom wires are power, ground and illumination..

hope it helps..


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

top wires for speakers? it's a dead head. signal is sent through the 13 pin din cable to a proprietary amplifier. pinouts for the din connector are available on the net somewhere.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> top wires for speakers? it's a dead head. signal is sent through the 13 pin din cable to a proprietary amplifier. pinouts for the din connector are available on the net somewhere.


oops my bad.. i think you are right.. its a deadhead.. 
the top wires could be preout..


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you get this figured out?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I looked heavily into these & no one could confirm that the CD transport of either the JDM or the USDM units were indeed "good" 406-level transports.

The JDM-units were not powered. The USDM units, as far as I can find were powered... Az can comment more on that... I could be way off.

I went with an older Alpine cda-7997 HU in my now very wrecked WRX

Rob


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

TREETOP said:


> Did you get this figured out?


What did you need to know?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> What did you need to know?


Mostly just curious to see if this unit is equal to the MX-406 sonically, or if it has Subaru-specific equalization built in. 

I have a Pioneer double-din DVD player (AVH-P4000DVD) in my truck and I've never once used it to watch a movie, I love the McIntosh stuff and I've been considering getting an MX-406 or MX-4000 again but I'm thinking of trying one of these out since I have a double-din opening. There's another model with minidisc instead of cassette, I really wouldn't use either but I'm just figuring the double-din unit could integrate nicely into the Tahoe dash.

I'd lose my steering wheel controls, my iPod controls, and my USB card input, which is why this isn't a priority, but still curious just the same..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I will not be able to compare the McIntosh/Subaru double din to the MX-406 but others have compared internals to be very similar and not able to distinguish them sonically, but I would take their opinions with a grain of salt. It is easy to read other opinions and go off that but to really know, YOU must hear for yourself. My idea is that, if you like it then that should be enough 

As for the built-in EQ, i think that is built into the amplifiers but not 100% sure. I will be hooking up mine tomorrow so we will see LOL


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like there's at least one more version, a 6-disc double-din changer! 
I've also read that a Clarion iPod adapter will work with this one. Mmmmm. 



















azngotskills, please keep me posted with what you find out.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats actually the one I have


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you get a chance to hook her up? What are your impressions?


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

'finally figured it out on how this 2din get to work..

from the molex plug, you can get the power, ground and illumination..
(it took me some time to figure it out that theres no remote turn on at the molex plug)

and from the the din cable you can get front/rear pre-outs and the remote amp turn on.. 

'hooked my SS ref405 and this 2din sings.... 
im pretty sure that its not just an ordinary jdm 2din clarion pretending to be mcintosh.. lol..


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Any tips on how you did this? I have a firend with this HU in his Subie and I was thinking about doing this...

Do the preouts seem common ground? or balanced? I wshould see that in the wiring diagram...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I was torn between waiting to find one of these, paying out the nose for another MX-406, or seeing what all the hype is about with the 800PRS.

I leaned towards the 800PRS because I can still use my steering wheel controls with it. May sound silly but my last Pioneer spoiled me with that.

Well I just got a deal I couldn't pass up on the CD/Cassette version of the Subaru McIntosh, about 4 days after I went to the trouble of making a nice back-painted plexiglass dash kit and installed an 800PRS in my truck. 

Sheesh.


----------



## thatvan (Aug 29, 2006)

You know guys, the service manual is available on the web. I downloaded the one for the 6 disk changer model for about 10 bucks. Search the units model/part number. If you cant find it take a picture of the labels and post them and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

VP Electricity said:


> Nice! Any tips on how you did this? I have a firend with this HU in his Subie and I was thinking about doing this...
> 
> Do the preouts seem common ground? or balanced? I wshould see that in the wiring diagram...


sorry for the delay.. i will take pictures this weekend for i have to recheck again the remote amp wire connection from the din cable.. sometimes i get less than 12v on the remote wire coming from the 2din that it can not power up my other amp and active xover..

thanks..


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

TREETOP said:


> I was torn between waiting to find one of these, paying out the nose for another MX-406, or seeing what all the hype is about with the 800PRS.
> 
> I leaned towards the 800PRS because I can still use my steering wheel controls with it. May sound silly but my last Pioneer spoiled me with that.
> 
> ...


I'd run the 800PRS no doubt about it.

It's much more headunit that the McIntosh.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

89grand said:


> I'd run the 800PRS no doubt about it.
> 
> It's much more headunit that the McIntosh.


Spec-wise, I think you're right. The 800PRS should have superior DACs and the 5V preouts are definitely a plus.

Feature-wise, the 800PRS leaves the SubiMac in the dust.

However, I'm not really using the extra features of the PRS and I really prefer a no-nonsense menu-free head unit. I miss my old MX-406 and my old DRX-9255 for that reason. 

The auto EQ and the auto T/A of the PRS are nice features, but so far I've been in disagreement with the head unit on how those should be set up for my particular configuration. The crossovers in the PRS are pretty flexible for a basic system and are a great feature, but I'm using an outboard electronic crossover anyway since the PRS won't do active 3-way front/ plus sub/ plus rear fill. 

I'm not ready to give up on the 800PRS yet, but I'm eager for the SubiMac to arrive so I can give it a chance too.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

VP Electricity said:


> Nice! Any tips on how you did this? I have a firend with this HU in his Subie and I was thinking about doing this...
> 
> Do the preouts seem common ground? or balanced? I wshould see that in the wiring diagram...


mine is a jdm cd/md mcintosh 2din and from the din cable there are 9 colored wires which i used.. preouts are balanced. here it goes:

Front preout: 
- pink (+) and violet (-)
- orange (+) and blue (-)

Rear preout :
- green (+) and gray (-)
- light green (+) and brown (-)

Remote amp turn on - red


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Some discussion about an amp turn-on issue:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/58989-diy-low-voltage-amperage-trigger.html


----------



## Todi75 (Oct 15, 2009)

The preout are 4 volts? Thank you.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Todi75 said:


> The preout are 4 volts? Thank you.


I never measured mine, but I doubt it.


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

TXwrxWagon said:


> I looked heavily into these & no one could confirm that the CD transport of either the JDM or the USDM units were indeed "good" 406-level transports.
> 
> The JDM-units were not powered. The USDM units, as far as I can find were powered... Az can comment more on that... I could be way off.
> 
> Rob



i just read this.. 

"American car audio company McIntosh spent 12 months in Japan customising a sound system to suit the acoustics of the B4. The double-DIN head unit incorporates a single CD player, tuner and cassette deck. *The system features a high-performance digital to analogue (D/A) converter, 20-bit Burr-Brown chips*, Dolby B noise reduction (tape), dual antenna AM/FM radio and McIntosh's Power Guard technology, which gives low distortion at high sound pressure levels"


----------



## Todi75 (Oct 15, 2009)

You can connect the iPod? I use the adapter Clarion EA1251E? Thank you.
(sorry for my english)


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Todi75 said:


> You can connect the iPod? I use the adapter Clarion EA1251E? Thank you.
> (sorry for my english)


Yep! It works just like a CD Changer.


----------



## Todi75 (Oct 15, 2009)

Treetop Thanks! but how do I select? My PF-40251 (CD/MD) does not have dedicated keys to the CD changer.


----------



## louyeh (May 29, 2009)

deodkid said:


> mine is a jdm cd/md mcintosh 2din and from the din cable there are 9 colored wires which i used.. preouts are balanced. here it goes:
> 
> Front preout:
> - pink (+) and violet (-)
> ...


which pair is for the right or left channel?


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

I had this and an MX406 and this unit is not one par SQ wise. Similar but not the same and the transport is different also. I believe the DACs are the same though.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)




----------

